# The big 1,000,000!



## Eric W (Dec 14, 2017)

It looks like the MrExcel forum recently exceeded 1,000,000 threads!  Quite a milestone.  That's a lot of answered questions!


----------



## shift-del (Dec 15, 2017)

Eric,

wow, that's a big milestone.
And the next two milestones are also in sight:
<dt style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; display: inline; color: rgb(62, 62, 62);">5,000,000 posts - currently at 4,927,902
400,000 members - currently at 398,143.

</dt>


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Dec 15, 2017)

Eric W said:


> It looks like the MrExcel forum recently exceeded 1,000,000 threads!  Quite a milestone.  That's a lot of answered questions!


Quite an milestone indeed! I note that the 1,000,000 threads is for the entire forum, but the bulk of those are from the Excel Questions sub-forum which, as of this post, stands at...

Threads: 925,631

Posts: 4,621,408

It won't be too long now before the Excel Questions sub-forum itself hits the 1,000,000 threads and 5,000,000 posts marks.


----------



## Eric W (Dec 15, 2017)

The growth rate also seems to be picking up, but we'd probably need the moderators to speak to that.  I've been watching that number for a while, and I estimated we'd hit that mark sometime next year, but it crept up faster than I thought.  This is thread 1,000,086 - I'd hoped to open the exact 1,000,000th, but someone else got it.


----------



## Eric W (Dec 29, 2017)

For what it's worth, I recently looked at the front page of this domain (MrExcel.com) to see that it's gotten a face lift (looks nice!)  In addition to that, Bill added an article talking about the 1,000,000 threads and a bit of history of the forum.  Pretty interesting.


----------



## panyagak (Jan 26, 2018)

Eric W

When I came across this thread, "Re: The big 1,000,000!", I wondered on earth what is this ExcelVBA quizz that has bothered Eric!!!!

IT WASN'T A QUIZZ, PHEW!!!!!

Patrick


----------



## shift-del (Jan 26, 2018)

shift-del said:


> Eric,
> 
> wow, that's a big milestone.
> And the next two milestones are also in sight:
> ...



Already past 400,000 members: Currently at 400,439.

Number of posts: 4<dd style="margin: 0px 5px 0px 0px; padding: 0px; display: inline; color: rgb(62, 62, 62);">,952,727.
Still a way to go to reach 5,000,000.

And there will be the 20th anniversary of mrexcel.com at November 21.
Is there is anything planned?

</dd>


----------



## MrExcel (Jan 26, 2018)

I definitely want to do something to commemorate the 20th anniversary on November 21. But I don't know what yet.  Any ideas?


----------



## Eric W (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, you could fly all the MVPs to Florida for a party!  

Since that's probably a non-starter, maybe run some MrExcel challenges like those in the old days.  Once a month until November?

Maybe some bios of the people behind the scenes.


----------

